# 8N Gear Shift



## Glen640

I have two 8Ns, one that runs; the other for parts. I want to swap gear shifters. I have been told it is as easy as unbolting each from the transmission housing, removing, swapping, and re-bolting. If this is true, is the only thing I need to do is put both in neutral first, then proceed as suggested? Or is there more to it than that?


----------



## RC Wells

You pretty much have it. There is a cross pin in the "ball" that wears and can drop into the transmission, watch for that. If the pin is sloppy, replace the assembly with a new aftermarket lever.


----------



## Glen640

Thank you for taking the time to reply. That helps.


RC Wells said:


> You pretty much have it. There is a cross pin in the "ball" that wears and can drop into the transmission, watch for that. If the pin is sloppy, replace the assembly with a new aftermarket lever.


----------



## Glen640

I have had some interferences that have slowed me down on this project but am now back at it.

After removing the bolts that hold the shifter cover and getting it loosened from the housing, I am unable to lift it up and out (at least straight up) as the bottom of the instrument panel blocks a straight up pull out. Since RC has warned me about a cross pin falling out, I am a little reluctant to just yank on it. But maybe that is what it takes. Should I just “yank’ it up and out in whatever direction it takes to get it out or does anyone have any advice or words of warning about that?


----------



## RC Wells

Okay, you have the transmission cover off, the cover and lever assembly on the bench, just follow the first group of instructions in the file below to release and lift the lever out: I usually do it by just loosening the top and releasing the lever, but never stopped to think you do not have the repair manual. 
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals...Training - Transmission Assembly Overhaul.pdf


----------



## RC Wells

I should mention that I use an inexpensive small engine valve spring compressor to compress the spring and release the lock after I pull the starter switch. I also just cover the open transmission with a hunk of duct taped cardboard so nothing falls in, but it is simpler for the first time to just set the cover on a bench. 

Just changed two levers this morning on tractors headed to California for the Spring AG shows, took under 25 minutes each, and two cups of coffee.

The spring compressor I use is a decades old version of this one below, and I prefer it over the plier style because it locks the spring in a compressed state with the screw on the handle so my hands are free to remove the lock while the spring remains in place. Most small engine shops will have this tool, or it is on Amazon for under $20:








I used to just use a large screwdriver and pry the spring to remove the retainer, but the tool is easier and the spring stays put.


----------



## Glen640

I'm sorry. I have not explained my issue properly. What I am trying to is to take the shift lever, starter switch, and gearshift cover off of each of two 8Ns and then swap them (the gearshift lever is very sloppy on one and not the other).

I do not have them on the bench. I am still at a point where they are still on the tractors. The bottom of the instrument panel blocks a straight pull-up of the cover. So I am back to my question in a previous post, "Should I just “yank’ it up and out in whatever direction it takes to get it out or does anyone have any advice or words of warning about that?"

Sorry about making you spend time on a different problem.


----------



## pogobill

RC is talking about the same problem. When you remove the cover there will be a spring involved in the swap over, unless you are just switching the complete unit. 
have a look at this video.


----------



## RC Wells

Once the starter cable is removed and slid back out of the way, the transmission in neutral the cover will lift and tip right off. I have run into covers "glued" down with hardening Permatex gasket maker, and the use of a gasket scraper can be necessary to loosen the cover.
I do one other thing, and that is I replace the front center cover bolt with a torx head bolt to make future removal much easier.


----------



## Glen640

Well guys, I am very sheepish right now. One, because no one likes to look the fool and two, because I have made you waste some of your time.

While I could have sworn that I had the tractor in neutral, as it turns out, I did not. Once I realized this and got it into neutral, the shifter/cover came right out.

So I apologize. 

I do have a nice video on how to repair transmissions now though. Hey, Bill, was that you in the video you sent me?


----------



## pogobill

No, not me..... just a random video on how we learn stuff on the internet! Glad you got the cover off!


----------



## RC Wells

No need to apologize, I suspect we have all been in that position, and probably more than once. Chalk it up to gaining experience.


----------

